#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Weer podium ingestort <Toronto> 1 dode te betreuren

## NesCio01

*Podium concert Radiohead ingestort
**AMSTERDAM – Het podium voor een openluchtconcert van Radiohead in Toronto is ingestort.   * 
 





                   Dat meldt de Canadese omroep CBC.
Radiohead  zou zaterdagavond in Downsview Park in Toronto een concert geven, 
maar  dat is afgelast nadat een podium is ingestort. 
De hulpdiensten melden  dat drie gewonden zijn, waarvan een in kritieke toestand. 
Er was nog  geen publiek op het terrein aanwezig.
bron:

----------


## Gast1401081

http://m.hollywoodreporter.com/news/...ollapse-338476

----------


## MusicSupport

http://www.nu.nl/muziek/2837138/podi...ingestort.html

Kom er maar in Rinus. Krijg het idee dat ze in America en Canada nog hardleerser zijn. Na de cancel van ZZ Top zou je toch denken dat safety high priority heeft. Niet helaas. Gelukkig nog geen publiek aanwezig...

Edit: Excuus 't is al laat, merge maar met topic in Live forum...

----------


## admin



----------


## NesCio01

http://www.zie.nl/video/m1fzel2fhvgd

----------


## rinus bakker

Het topic staat een beetje op een verkeerde deel van het forum.
Maar ja - het begrip 'stage equipment' kan wel verwarring stichten.
FoH en an die andere zaken duiden echter niet erg op 'staging'.
En dat is waar het (helaas alweer) wel degelijk over gaat.
En een heel andere soort van stage-opbouw dan veel van die andere recente gevallen.
Maar stop dit topic dan wel waar het binnen het J&H forum hoort.

----------


## rinus bakker

*@ MusicSupport
*Niks 'excuses' en 'te laat'!
Zijn we hier nu bezig als een stel doorgedraaide journalisten met hun 'scoops'?
Of willen we er ook wat mee kunnen en misschein wat van leren?

Als ik begin over een ratelband (oid) in het Live forum wordt er vast onmiddelijk 
op gewezen dat daarvoor elders op het forum een plek is ingericht.
En zo zou het ook andersom moeten zijn.
Wat het hebben die stapels aan bezweken scaffmateriaal met de topics van het Liveforum van doen?
Behalve dat ze iemand van crew de dood ingejaagd hebben...

Riggers, Stagers en Scaffers moeten ook denken aan de veiligheid van de Backlinecrew.
En als ik die grote uitkraging zie van het podium-scaff-dak +
een hele muur aan ??? licht ? dat in de voorrand van die uitkraging hangt,
vermoed ik dat er weer eens iemand vergeten is om dit goed door te rekenen.

Of dat gewoon nooit heeft gedaan (of gekund) en altijd veel geluk heeft gehad.
Waardoor die scaff-wanden erg gemakzuchtig/goedkoop/traditioneel werden opgebouwd,
tot alles samen in de schoot van Murphy werd gelegd, en het noodlot toe kon slaan.

De instort sequentie is haast uit de foto's af te leiden: 
het bezwijken is in de Down Stage Left scaff-tower begonnen,
en UpStageRight heeft het langst geduurd met falen.
Gokje: de dimmers stonden aan de Stage Left kant.
Één foto -van Back Stage genomen- laat echter ook zien dat er er een staander mee omhoog gekomen is.
Dat zou erop duiden dat niet alle staanders waren doorgebout of vastgepind. 
Dat kan niet waar zijn als je dit soort scaff-tower + hijsbalk-systemen gebruikt.

Hier heeft helemaal NIETS met (storm of) on-weer te maken gehad, 
en ik word ook kriegel van al die nieuw-sites die meteen weer beginnen over IndianaStateFair en Pukkelpop,
waar dat in beide gevallen wel de trigger is geweest.
Dit is m.i. een hele grove fout in het voorbereiden / opbouwen / uitvoeren / toezicht houden. 

En dit is ook wel de derde dode van dit jaar 
- na de rigger bij Laura Pausini en de hospik bij Mount Herzel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik denk eerder dat het instorten aan de voorzijde is begonnen, de achterzijde is als laatste naar beneden gekomen.
Zo aan de foto's te zien lijkt het inderdaad een probleem te zijn van een constructie de overbelast is geweest.
Kan me zo voorstellen dat er ooit een berekening is gemaakt voor dit podium maar dat er iedere keer een extra lampje bij werd gehangen.
Zo loopt de belasting ongemerkt steeds hoger op tot het moment dat de constructie het begeeft.

----------


## kevin DM

Ik kan me moeilijk inbeelden dat er hier ooit een correcte berekening van gemaakt is. Zo'n overspanning, enkel op scaffbouw ? Dit krijg je zelfs niet sterk genoeg om veilig z'n eigen gewicht te ondersteunen, laat staan het extra gewicht van dakstructuur (aluminium opbouw, zeilen) rigging (beams, hoists & kabels) en de ganse productie.
Scaffstructuren zijn gemaakt voor vertikale belastingen, mits voldoende dwarsliggers/ diagonalen, en voor beperkte overspanningen (6m/8m), maar zeker niet voor zo'n enorme overspanningen... Zelfs in 8m overspanningen beperken wij de rigging capaciteit tot de gebruikelijke 2 of 3 sixbars...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik denk eerder dat het instorten aan de voorzijde is begonnen, de achterzijde is als laatste naar beneden gekomen.
> Zo aan de foto's te zien lijkt het inderdaad een probleem te zijn van een constructie de overbelast is geweest.
> Kan me zo voorstellen dat er ooit een berekening is gemaakt voor dit podium maar dat er iedere keer een extra lampje bij werd gehangen.
> Zo loopt de belasting ongemerkt steeds hoger op tot het moment dat de constructie het begeeft.



Misschien moet even je Engelse Entertainment Termen wat ophalen:
*Down Stage* = echt aan de voorkant! En *Up Stage* = achteraan. Wel FF wakker blijven! :Cool: 
En waar de AngloSaxonen *Stage Right* zeggen noemen wij ("Duitstalig-gezinden") dat 'Links' (= Zoals Koning/Keizer/Regisseur dat vanuit de zaal zien),
en hebben de Francophonen voor de rest van hun leven het liefst dat het theater ingeklemd staat tussen een _binnenplaats_ en een *tuin...
*(Oh wee als dat ooit nog eens omgekeerd gebouwd zou gaan worden... :Embarrassment: )
Dus we zijn het eens over die bezwijk sequentie - maar jij moet nog FF wat aan je vak-Engels doen. :Confused:  


*@ KevinDM
*Maar op een Transam of ladderliggertje doe je toch wel meer dan 1 wapperlamp neem ik zo aan?
Eens wat betreft die berekeningen (of eerder het gebrek eraan) voor de overkapping, 
maar zo te zien is dat niet eens het probleem geweest:

Want dan was de zaak wel in het midden bezweken - (zoals bijvoorbeeld bij Jovanotti) 
en zo zie de ravage er hier niet uit.
Eerder vermoed is dat 
- er in de bovenrand van de vertikale scaffwand iets misgegaan is, of
- er onvoldoende naar onderen is vastgezet/afgeschoord op het uiteinde van de hijsbalk, of 
- de 2m ongeschoorde(!) staander op de hoek bovenin (of net eronder) het heeft begeven in druk/knik.
Met zoveel aan last in die voorrand zijn een paar extra uitstijvingen in die vertikale 2m hoogte geen overbodigheid.
dat ziet er allemaal nogal 'dunnetjes' uit op de fotos van voor die instorting.
Ook lijkt het niet dat men de moeite heeft gedaan uit om rij dubbele staanders - of heel korte baai - te slaan. 
Maar nu nog even weten wat er precies aan gewicht gehangen heeft.
En daarvoor moet je een riggingplot van het Radiohoofd in handen hebben 
- en weten wat er allemaal in die (4m? 5m?) uitkraging heeft gehangen...
Precies wat je al zegt: "...mits voldoende diagonalen enz..." 
En alles wijst erop dat er vooral van _onvoldoende_ sprake is geweest. 
Dat lezen we dan over een half jaar wel weer in het Rapport van een Onderzoeksbureau.

(PS: groeten aan je vader!)

----------


## kevin DM

Rinus,

Het gebrek aan sterkte zit hem niet zozeer in de transams (die kunnen makkelijk een ton hebben) of in de tralieliggers (NL: ladderligger), maar in de kracht die zijdelings op de scafftorens duwt waarin het grid hangt... (mede door doorbuiging, die zijdelings doorgeduwd word in de onderste ligger-lijn), alsook in de sterkte van de rozetten (de verbindingen) en de sterkte van de vertikale staanders (materiaaldikte). 
Mij lijkt zelfs (niet zo duidelijk op de tekeningen) dat er niet echt een vaste verbinding was tussen het grid en de steunstructuren (enkele scaffbuizen-klemmen buiten beschouwing gelaten), waardoor de torsie van het doorhangen zijdelings totaal niet word opgevangen, en de bovenste liggerlijn alle krachten te verwerken krijgt. Of zijn alle verbindingen afgescheurd bij het doorzakken ? Bij een adequate verbinding zouden de scafftorens (cf zijstructuur) anders mee naar binnen toe geplooid zijn...
Mij lijkt zo'n overspanning, en zo'n overspanning, gewoon not done in scaff... 
Krachten van weersomstandigheden zijn hier zelfs nog niet of amper in opgetreden (beperkte wind, geen neerslag)...

----------


## kevin DM

en PS, groeten maak ik binnenkort wel over, doordat we beiden nogal aan rondreizen zijn (drukke zomers tegenwoordig), duurt t soms wel even voor we elkaar tegenkomen :-)

----------


## moderator

De discussie uit het live-forum even toegevoegd aan de discussie in het Staging forum.

----------


## Lala

Inmiddels is bekend dat de dode de drumtech van Radiohead is........

----------


## rinus bakker

En dat de zwaargewonde de rigger was. 
Over hem zijn de berichten dat "hij het wel gaat halen": hoofdletsel, hesenschudding en twee gebroken enkels.

Er komen steeds meer foto's boven water.
De buitenste/hoek staander in de scaff was wel op twee plekken horizontaal geschoord.
Dus knik daarvan lijkt een stuk minder waarschijnlijk.

@ KevinDM
ik heb niet de indruk dat de overkapping zelf ook van scaff was gemaakt.
Op plaatjes van een (deze?) Toronto Scaff+Staging company is een ander systeem te zien.   

Op het moment van instorten moeten er in die scaff nog mensen 
(riggers/scaffers) met de scrims in de weer geweest zijn...

----------


## showband



----------


## rinus bakker

Met ook een pic van voor het instorten:

http://splnetwork.com/one-dead-radiohead-stage-collapse


Weer eens in het diepe gesprongen met wat aannames ("guestimates"):

Eigen gewicht ~20 x 12 m dakconstructie + zeilen enz. = tenminste ..................12-15 ton.
Gewicht door de productie meegegenomen:
licht:
? 12 bewegende pods -incl. 36 kwarttonners en supporttruss:................................ 6 ton 
LED+effectschermen
? 12 bewegende 'LED panelen' van ca. 1,8 x 1,8m + 36 takels (lieren) enz ................ 5 ton 
? LED slierten-gordijn + supporttruss achteraan + takels........................................ 3 ton
? vaste front LED-muur ca. 18 x 1,8m + truss(?) + 6? takels................................... 3 ton

Een conservatieve schatting voor alles bij elkaar 12 + 17 = 29 ton.
Daarvan hangt ca. de helft op de voorste twee scaff-wand H-balken ~ 7 ton per vakwerk/tralie/ladder-ligger.
Dat is wel even wat andere koek dan de door *KevinDM* aangehaalde 1 ton die geen probleem is!

Ongestabiliseerde ladderliggers van 2,07m - met een puntlast van 7+ ton in het midden.
Dat klinkt al gauw als teveel van het goede voor zo'n 'laddertje'.
En vier rosetten die elk bijna 2 ton op buigen+afschuiven moeten dragen...
Misschien *KevinDM* hierover ook wel gegevens?

----------


## CoenCo

Technische documentatie voor het Layher allround systeem staat keurig op de website van layher.

max staanderbelasting aan de rand van een veld met 2meter slagen: 36,9 kN 
Tralieligger op 2,07 meter overspanning, puntlast in het midden: 24kN 
Vertikale afschuifkracht op een rozet, (afhankelijk van type, ik vermeld de sterkste: "K2000+"):
--- Bij 1 aansluiting: 26,4 kN  
--- Som alle aansluitingen: 105,6 kN

----------


## ocramarco

Rinus en andere, wanneer gaan we echt iets leren van de fouten die gemaakt worden? Het is leuk om naar foto's te kijken en te gissen wat het geweest zou kunnen zijn maar daar leer je niet echt van. Wat zijn de feiten? Wat was het exacte ontwerp en materiaal gebruik? etc etc.
Vorig jaar een documentaire over de Love Parade in Duisburg gezien op ZDF waar ze de hele periode achter elkaar hebben gezet met alle fouten die gemaakt zijn. Daar heb ik wat van geleerd! 
Wanneer worden ongelukken in het theater/evenementen eens een keer geanalyseerd en bijv. een interessant artikel voor een vakblad geschreven? 
En wanneer zorgen wij, alszijnde professionals, dat morele verantwoordelijkheid voorop staat ipv steeds het geneuzel over juridische verwijtbaarheid en wettelijke regels (en vooral het gebrek aan kennis daarvan)

----------


## moderator

@Ocra: Bij wie/wat zou je daarvoor willen aankloppen?
Je stelt een vraag, maar aan wie?!

----------


## renevanh

Als ik de foto van het nog staande podium zo zie zegt mijn gezond verstand al dat het niet helemaal veilig oogt...
Dat hele dak 'hangt' aan de scaffconstructie, het is toch bijna logisch dat dat niet goed gaat...?
Met zo'n gewicht (serieus ledmuurtje!) in het dak verwacht ik op z'n minst een groundsupport met 8 "poten".

----------


## rinus bakker

HoHo,
voordat StageCo begin jaren 80 (vorige eeuw!) begon met met de "tower-stage-roof-systemen, 
waren alle grote stadion buhnes zo opgebouwd hoor:
Links en rechts een grote steigerconstructie, (met erachter een veel lichtere wand),
en daartussen een dak van 'laddervakwerken' of een ruimtelijk vakwerksysteem 
dat werd opgehangen aan een aantal uitkragende stalen of alu-profielbalken.

----------


## renevanh

Ja, maar geen ledmuur van weet ik hoeveel ton in het dak, begin jaren 80 hingen we daar een hele berg parren in, meer niet.

----------


## moderator

Rene heeft duidelijk nog nooit een CP Goldenscan opgehangen...en wees er maar blij om! :EEK!: 

Iemand enig idee of er van dit ongeval net zo'n onderzoeksverslag gaat komen zoals bijvoorbeeld bij het ongeval van bijna een jaar geleden in Indiana?

----------


## rinus bakker

@ mod:
het politiek/juridische systeem in Canada is in veel opzichten toch heel anders dan in de VS.
Het is dus maar de vraag of er wat naar buiten zal komen zoals in Indiana.
Maar als er doden vallen is er wel een grotere druk op de publieke handhavers 
om openheid van zaken te geven.
In Nederland heb je daarvoor de Wet Operbaarheid Bestuur (oid.),
en zoiets is overgewaaid van over de grote plas.
Maar als het er komt zal het ook gauw een half jaar duren
(en niet ruim meer dan een jaar zoals het geval is bij de Grosch Veste,
waar de doofpotten alweer zijn klaargezet in de achterkamertjes.)

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ja, maar geen ledmuur van weet ik hoeveel ton in het dak, begin jaren 80 hingen we daar een hele berg parren in, meer niet.



Ja ik pakweg 12 of 16 ton (!) aan Parren-plafond+wanden [bij Queen in Groenoordhal in Leiden -1986/87?] meen ik me te herinneren.

----------


## ocramarco

> @Ocra: Bij wie/wat zou je daarvoor willen aankloppen?
> Je stelt een vraag, maar aan wie?!



Ik doelde te zeggen dat de kennis die door dit soort gebeurtenissen opgedaan worden of de lessen die geleerd zijn wel uit documentatie moet blijken. Uit waarnemingen van foto's leer je niets totdat er een aantal feiten bekend zijn anders is het alleen maar gissen wat er gebeurd is en dat is naar mijn mening erg gevaarlijk als deze later niet bekrachtigd worden. Het is erg zonde dat hier op het forum veel kennis uitgewisseld wordt op basis van foto's en dat het daar bij blijft. Het topic bloed dood en niemand zegt iets meer als de feiten bekend zijn. 

Ik hoor niets over documentaire over de love parade in DE en een artikel dat hierover stond in de Spiegel. Het OM rapport is niet te lezen maar de andere 2 zijn goede alternatieve om toch overzicht te krijgen wat er gebeurd is.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 ocramarco
*je doelt toch niet op het feit dat wij hier in ons land (en bijvoorbeeld ook bij de Zuiderburen) 
bijna alles uit een doofpot moeten opgraven en schrapen? (Denk maar aan de Wet Openbaarheid Bestuur)

In de VS zijn aanbestedingen enz van de onderzoeksbedrijven naar de IndianaStateFair op I-net te vinden.

Hier heeft het ongeluk in de GrolschVeste (2 doden) wel 4 onderzoeksgroepen aan het werk gezet.
Maar wat dat in geld en tijd gekost heeft, en wat het heeft opgeleverd - jij mag het zeggen... 
Alleen 1 groep heeft ooit de _voorlopige resultaten_ gepubliceerd.
De rest zit in de doofpot - onder in de stoffige la - van de afgesloten kluis - in het achterkamertje.

En wat betreft de op- en aanmerkingen bij alleen maar foto's:
Hier op het forum vind je regelmatig voorbeelden van prutswerk (recent nog van Podium Verhuur!)
dat alleen door het uitblijven van grote windkrachten oid niet tot grote ellende heeft geleid.

En als de ellende wel is geschiedt: lees de rapporten, die er wel zijn. koop ze desnoods zelf.
Of leer kijken naar allerlei foto's - dat helpt voorkomen dat je ooit in rapportages terecht komt.

----------

